# Breeding half uncle



## Marie28 (Feb 15, 2017)

We just bought 3 silver fox rabbits (2 does 1 buck) to breed for meat and to sell. Turns out one of our does is actually a buck. He is a 1/2 brother of our doe. The question is if we keep a doe from her litter with the unrelated buck is it a good idea to breed them? We are worried about selling the offspring. Would you be oky buying a rabbit with these parents?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 15, 2017)

I have bought animals bred a lot closer, and bred a lot closer myself; I don't see a problem. I don't see a problem with selling, either, unless you want to sell breeding pairs; the gene pool might be getting a bit shallow if that were the case.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH  Glad you joined us. There is a pretty decent sized group of active Rabbitteers here, some show, some have pets and some eat them. All the bases are covered  Please make yourself at home and browse around. There's a lot of info and knowledge shared in the various rabbit threads. You'll get to "know" most of the bunny community here that way as well. If you have some pictures of your bunnies that you'd be willing to share, we'd all be appreciative. We're a bunch of picture addicts.


----------



## Marie28 (Feb 15, 2017)

I've been looking through here for awhile. Google always leads me here :]] It nice to see some many different types of breeders. This is our buck he is a blue silver fox rabbit.


----------



## Marie28 (Feb 15, 2017)

The one on my lap is the doe. The one closest to the camera is buck, before we realized he was a male.... They are only 3 months old so we are hopeing nothing happened. We never witnessed actual mating and when we got him & her a few weeks ago I though he was a female....


----------



## Marie28 (Feb 15, 2017)

Excuse the mess of a cage. This is the temporary place we put them before putting them in the outside hutch so we could watch for illness.


----------



## Marie28 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> I have bought animals bred a lot closer, and bred a lot closer myself; I don't see a problem. I don't see a problem with selling, either, unless you want to sell breeding pairs; the gene pool might be getting a bit shallow if that were the case.



Well its sounds like good news for him! The breeder we got him from said he did have the room for him so he would have to be processed. He has a great personality and we have grown attached so it is a kind of hard for us to know the ending.  From what I read its considered oky. I'm just not sure if it would be undesirable for certain people. My husbands mom breeds Boarder Collies and she said some people do it but personally she would not want one of those dogs. I know its different for rabbits in some regards.


----------

